
Arduino Door Bell with VU Meter - abhishekghosh
https://www.instructables.com/id/Arduino-Door-Bell-With-VU-Meter/
======
vortico
Next challenge: Make that melody with only analog components!

------
Cheradel45
Interesting for me as a beginner.

